# Well, it's that time of year again



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I have been harvesting purple coneflower seeds, and if anyone wants some, PM a name and address to me. I'll probably start sending them out next week.

Oh- forgot to add: they're free and I pay postage.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks to all who have responded.
To answer a couple of questions I was asked, purple coneflower does best in full sun and tolerates heat well, but will probably do just fine in the northern part of the country. I have volunteer plants that come up in my bee/butterfly garden, so they must not bee too terribly difficult to germinate. I suggest tossing some out in fall, planting some indoors in winter to sprout then transplant in spring, and sow a few seeds in spring- keep them moist until germination. 
They are good pollen plants for bees, but I haven't seen bees collecting nectar from them. Butterflies and bumblebees also love them. Here, the foliage stays green year-round, then in late spring, they send up stems for flowering. I have extended the flowering season by deadheading old blooms, but they don't get as tall the second go-round. Please feel free to post any more questions.


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

i would like to try some. 11492 lionel rd passchristian ms 39571. thanks i like to do whatever i can to help my bees


----------



## BarbieandKen (Aug 29, 2009)

I have purple coneflower growing everywhere in my gardens and have not seen any honey bees on it - the butterflies and bumblebees love it - which is wonderful. But the honeybees, no. As the bloom matures, I think it is too long for the honeybees to use.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

dragonfly said:


> I have been harvesting purple coneflower seeds, and if anyone wants some, PM a name and address to me. I'll probably start sending them out next week.
> 
> Oh- forgot to add: they're free and I pay postage.


Am I too late? I just bought - on sale - seven coneflowers in 1-gallon pots, but they're looking really rugged -- am planting them today, anyway. Would love seeds for a planting a larger coverage ...
PM in the box!


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Received my package of seeds today! Thank you so much, Dragonfly, for sending them. I have a good place for them, in a clearing beside one of the creeks -- it is in a direct flight path from three hives to the water, so the girls should be able to find the flowers next season!


----------

